# Soundtrack Songs



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## megalodon (Jan 14, 2014)

Underground 1 my fav.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## 969033 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Power Of Love - Huey Lewis & The News

Back To The Future


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

@Fever Dreams

Theme song of my childhood. Thank you sir! Stay out of trouble.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

So sometimes soundtracks are great because they use a pre-existing music that's good and fits well but to make this post shorter I'm going to leave out most examples like that and mostly focus on stuff that was designed for specific works. Also linked most of this stuff before.

I like a lot of Thomas Newman's music. He's probably my favourite composer? I posted some tracks in another thread recently so I'll just link one track (but I like his work on Road to Perdition, American Beauty, The Shawshank Redemption, and Meet Joe Black.)






A lot of the Blade Runner sound track is great too but I go back to this often because I saw this for the first time in the IMAX cinema in London (rerun obviously,) and it has really great sound and the opening was really epic:






The Joker soundtrack was pretty good (it reminds me a bit of some parts of the Heavy Rain soundtrack too for some reason maybe just emotionally):





















This is amazing (not going to link tons of LoTR soundtrack pieces so just this one):






The WoW soundtrack is _amazing _ it always makes me want to start playing WoW again just for the sound, but there are so many good pieces of music that I'm not going to even go into it all because I've done that before. I tend to link these few a lot I think. Terokkar Forest is probably my favourite.
















I like the Final Fantasy VII soundtrack too:






This track from Ghost in the Shell:






Also most recently this Euphoria track:






Too short though lol.

Tbh I often go back to music more than films, so I'm kind of easy that way but if I listen to some music and it makes me want to replay/watch something then that's pretty great.

Lol also the one time I'm more like Ben than April:


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Fight Club and the Pixies, best movie ending ever. I think they got the timing of Black Francis speak-singing "where is my mind?" right as the credits start to roll perfect. It's like OK movie is over and this sums it all up.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------

